# Oh Schubert! Schwanengesang and Life?



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

There's something about Schubert!  Recently I got Winterreise! But he's the one person of whom I can't seem to find a good biography of. Can anyone recommend one?

BTW, his posthumous song-cycle: Schwanengesang -- is that where we get the expression, "Swan song" as in "This will be my swan song"? 

I've come to realize I don't have a great deal of his music. Life's too short! Right now I have ONLY the following:

Wanderer Fantasy
Symphonies 8 & 9
Die Schone Mullerin
Winterreise.

Oh no!

Should I add the Trout? Mass in 2? The last 3 piano sonatas? Death and the Maiden? Der Doppelgänger? BTW, did this guy not have the coolest names for his works or what?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Swan song" is a metaphorical phrase for a final gesture, effort, or performance given just before death or retirement. The phrase refers to an ancient belief that the Mute Swan (Cygnus olor) is completely silent during its lifetime until the moment just before death, when it sings one beautiful song. The belief, now known to be incorrect, had become proverbial in Ancient Greece by the 3rd century BC, and was reiterated many times in later Western poetry and art.

(wikipedia)

Get the String quintet, an absolute chamber music masterpiece. And the Octet as well, and the late string quartets.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

GrosseFugue said:


> There's something about Schubert!  Recently I got Winterreise! But he's the one person of whom I can't seem to find a good biography of. Can anyone recommend one?
> 
> BTW, his posthumous song-cycle: Schwanengesang -- is that where we get the expression, "Swan song" as in "This will be my swan song"?
> 
> ...


The answer to everything above is ---yes. One point, Schwanengesang is not really a song cycle, it is a bunch of spare songs tacked together by his publisher after Schubert's death.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, a Schubert enthusiast here.. I love Schubert from anything else. I love his music because he is the composer who speaks closest to my heart. Schubert's music is sublime, it is pure honesty and a testament to the fragility of human life.

Here are some of my recommendations.

*Chamber music*

Schubert is one of the supreme masters of chamber music.

*1. String Quintet in C major*

-- Perhaps one of the greatest chamber music ever written, this quintet is the pinnacle of Schubert's composition. It is unearthly and gorgeously beautiful.

Here: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-String-Quintet-D-956/dp/B0000030Q8






*2. Piano Quintet in A Major "Trout"*

-- One of the most popular chamber music compositions, the Trout quintet shows Schubert's genius in creating catchy melodies. The fourth movement is a variation in which Schubert's skill in transforming the image of the trout swimming in the water is unsurpassed. 

Here: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Quintet-Maiden-Amadeus-Quartet/dp/B000001GXF/ref=pd_sim_m_2





*

3. String Quartet no. 14 in D Minor, "Death and the Maiden"
*
-- Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet is one of the pinnacle of chamber music. This piece is full of heartbreaking melodies and the theme of "Death" can be felt toward the quarte. Highly recommended! It rivals the late quartets of Beethoven.

here: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Late-String-Quartets-Franz/dp/B0001ZWGI8/ref=pd_sim_m_3





4. Piano Trio no. 2 in E Flat

-- This piano trio written at the last year of his life, is tackling Beethoven's piano trios. It is enormously popular. The second movement is to die for.. A masterpiece.






Here: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Piano-Trios-Franz-Vienna/dp/B000EBD84U

*5. String Quartet no. 15 in G major*

-- This might be Schubert's greatest achievement in the string quartet genre. It is the most Beethovonian of Schubert's quartets and profoundly lyrical with energy verging into violence. The first movement alone could range from 15 to 20 minutes.  Love this more than Death and the Maiden's..

Here: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-String-Quartet-Trios-Nos/dp/B000Y1BR1G






You should also check:

*6. Piano Trio in B Flat *

-- Charming and very beautiful. The second movement is one of the most exquisite pieces ever made.

Here: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Piano-Trios-Franz-Vienna/dp/B000EBD84U

*6. String Quartet no. 13 "Rosamunde"*

-- This is Schubert's most lyrical quartet. A breathtaking quartet in every sense.

*7. Octet in F*

-- Schubert's largest composition for charmer music. It's charming, and melodious. Best Octet written for strings and brass and clarinet.. 

*Orchestral music*

*1. Symphony no. 5 in B Flat Major*

-- If you want to hear Mozart's influence in Schubert, listen to this delightful symphony.. 

Here: http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphony-Schubert-Vienna-Philharmonic/dp/B000001GQL

I have so many collection of his songs that I will exhaust this post. Suffice to say, listen to these favorites.

*1. Gretchen am Spinnrade

2. Erlkonig

3. Nach und Traume ( his best song imo)

4. An Sylvia

5. Im Ambrendot*

*6. I'm Fruhling

7. Die Forelle

8. Auf dem Strom

9. Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (gorgeous piece for clarinet and piano)

10. An die Musik*

Here's the complete list!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_by_Franz_Schubert

*Masses*

Schubert's Mass no. 2 in G, his Mass no. 5 in A and the magnificient Mass in E Flat should be in anyone's collection of sacred music. They are profoundly beautiful.. 

Schubert's is one of the best composers to be acquainted with. His music is simple yet they reveal a man whose emotional complexity and honesty is unsurpassed above others.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Piano music*

Schubert is my favorite composers for the piano. His piano sonatas, piano four hands and miniature pieces are masterpiece in their own right.

Recommendations.

*1. Piano Sonata no. 21 in B Flat Major

2. Impromptus D.899

3. Fantasia in F Minor for Piano Four Hands

4. Piano Sonata no, 20 in A Major

5. Piano Sonata no. 18 in G Major

6. Impromptus D.934

7. Piano Sonata no. 16

8. Grand Duo for Piano Four Hands

9. Moment Musicaux

10. Piano Sonata no. 14 in A Minor*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If you want to buy a book then consider the biography by John Reed (part of the 'Master Musicians' series published by Oxford University Press). It's not the weightiest of tomes and you will not find any salacious speculation on Schubert's private life, but it's entertaining enough and should serve its purpose if you wish to know more about the artistic circles he moved in and how he himself evolved as a composer. One thing definitely in its favour is the complete list of works at the back according to category and there also snippets of notation throughout the book.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Been listening to the String Quintet in C Major. That adagio is to die for. For me, this quintet is as sublime as any chamber work that I have ever heard. Peeyaj, your posted youtube video is outstanding. Such a shame this man wasn't given 20 more years of life.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My own ranking of Schubert recommendations: 

1. String Quintet
2. Piano Sonata #21
3. Death & the Maiden String Quartet
4. Trout Piano Quintet
5. Winterreise 
6. Wanderer Fantasy 
7. Symphony #9


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

From about the last five years of his life it would be more difficult for me to find anything to exclude (apart from his two later operas and the one Singspiel from 1823, none of which I've heard)! Even some of the piano trifles such as the Deutsche Tanzer/Landler, Ecossaises, and Walzer (of which some were written for his pupils) have a delicacy, wit and charm which often transcend their dimensions.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Muddy said:


> Been listening to the String Quintet in C Major. That adagio is to die for. For me, this quintet is as sublime as any chamber work that I have ever heard. Peeyaj, your posted youtube video is outstanding. Such a shame this man wasn't given 20 more years of life.


Here.. I love it.  Intense..


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful! Absolutely perfect. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, forgive me if I gush. I am not a newbie to classical music. I have spent years listening to Beethoven, Mozart and Bach (primarily) and much more. But somehow, this Schubert Quintet slipped under my radar. What a wonderful day this has been. To discover a work of this stature is one of the great joys in life. This must surely be Schubert's masterwork. If not, I need to seriously rethink my classical composer rankings. What a miraculous piece of music! The otherworldly calm of the opening and close, the turbulent middle (I love it so much!!!), oh my. Many if not most of you have likely been familiar with this work for a long time, so forgive my enthusiasm. I used to climb mountains in Alaska. I remember the wonder and joy I felt summiting a new peak and absorbing a new and endless vista. I feel much like that today!


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it true Schubert wrote 10 operas??? 

And yet we never hear them. I read it's because the librettos are so god-awful. But there are plenty of operas with lousy librettos, but beautiful music. I can't imagine any music by Schubert would be so bad.

I am very curious about them. Anyone know of decent recordings of them? Or do they even exist?

PS -- I love this thread!


----------



## thetrout (Jan 28, 2012)

Speaking of books, has anyone read Alfred Einstein's book, _Schubert: The Man a his Music_? I bought this myself recently. I have not read it yet however I have read bits of it, as relating to certain musical pieces (utilising the song index), and I am wondering if Einstein likes Schubert at all! He has already criticised the majority of Symphonies 1-6 (e.g. the Tragic's second movement), the E flat Piano Trio and one or two other movements from my favourite Schubert pieces! Everything is related back to Hayden, Mozart and Beethoven. He does however like the String Quintet.

PS

I second the recommendations. You can basically go anywhere and find excellent music from Schubert. It is a nice dilemma to be in.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Mr Schubert, please stand up. You too, Brahms and Haydn. Schubert, please take the number four chair. No offence Brahms and Haydn, but please slide down a chair. Mr Beethoven, it is not polite to scowl so. Your seat is secure...for now. Congratulations Mr Schubert, and thank you for your incredible music.


----------



## thetrout (Jan 28, 2012)

It is everywhere you look! I have been listening to his two Italian overtures, his first symphony and the fourth 'tragic'. I like his Rosamunde overture piece that Neubold tacked onto the 9th (and another bit from Rosamunde which is tacked onto a Mackerras cd I own).

Looking at the original poster's list, it would be the cream of the chamber music I would go for next, i.e. the two piano trios, Death a the Maiden, Trout and/or String Quintet - any of these. There is a great disc on DG by the Amadeus Quartet which has both the Trout and DATM on it. You can get it for a steal second hand. This would be a great next Schubert purchase.


----------



## thetrout (Jan 28, 2012)

Roll over Beethoven, Schubert deserves that chair!


----------



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been looking for some great versions of the Quintet in C Major and came across the two.

The Belcea Quartet (2010 Grammophone winner): http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Stri...Y7OY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331441470&sr=8-1

And the Pablo Casals, Isaac Stern dream team version: http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Quin...UTF8&coliid=I233WHED5ANFEO&colid=GXMGKMQXBBBG

Anyone care to add their own recommendations? I'm all ears!


----------



## thetrout (Jan 28, 2012)

Funny you mentioned the String Quintet as I was just listening to it a few hours ago. I have the Amadeus Quintet (with Robert Cohen) on DG. It is glorious. I need to get a few more versions myself of this so thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think all here have been recommended, but here are some links. A later generation Lied-singer, Elly Ameling, is suberb in this repertoire.

She has recorded much, an old LP, "Schubertiade" (now selections from) had, o.a. this superb rendering of
"Der Hirt auf dem Felsen," piano and clarinet, period instruments. - it is a breathtakingly fine performance....









Nacht und Träume:
Ms. Ameling




Barbara Hendricks





From one of those failed operas, again Ms. Ameling, Rosamunde; Romance "Der Vollmond"





Here is the consummate artistry of Ms. Norman clearly being the three personages who in turn narrate Der Erlkönig:





Another famous Lieder I would say do not miss, a sweet music-box of a song:
Der Jüngling an der Quelle
Fischer-Diskau




Jonas Kaufmann





Dietrich Fischer-Diskau recorded Winterreisse Twice, first with Gerald Moore, second with Alfred Brendel. - an embarrassment of riches, both staples of any lover of Lied.

Another most remarkable recording which to me has the most 'intimate' quality, as if the music is presented to you in a small room, the singer with such a natural parlando quality that you feel someone is directly speaking to you, telling a story by the fireside. Perhaps not for everyone, but I find them amazing....
Hans Hotter, again, Gerald Moore, piano. The world-weary 'Der Leiermann.'





Other high-water marks for Schubert lied other than Fischer-Diskau, Elly Ameling, and Hans Hotter are: Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Krista Ludwig, o.a.

Among the many fine recorded performances of the unfinished 8th, I love this for its classical clarity, proportiante classical orchestra size, remarkable vitality, and overall feel of drive and momentuum.
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, conductor; Claudio Abbado





That incredible String Quintet in C, recorded so many times -- Here the Emerson Quartet, the additional 'Cellist? Mstislav Rostropovich.... the Adagio, part I (the full piece lasts about 50 minutes.)


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

You must have the posthumous great Quintet in C major (written in his last year, 1828) - about an hour in length with four vast and miraculous movements. It has been commonly referred to as 'the greatest work of chamber music ever written', an amazing remark considering Beethoven's achievement. I have the Emerson w Rostropovich, and it is good, but the one i want is with the Amadeus and Pleeth. Let me know, please, if you find an in-depth biography. thanks!



GrosseFugue said:


> There's something about Schubert!  Recently I got Winterreise! But he's the one person of whom I can't seem to find a good biography of. Can anyone recommend one?
> 
> BTW, his posthumous song-cycle: Schwanengesang -- is that where we get the expression, "Swan song" as in "This will be my swan song"?
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrout (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, the Amadeus Quartet seem to have recorded it twice: the first in 1965 (with William Pleeth), the second in 1986 (with Robert Cohen). It would be interesting to compare the two.


----------

